# Training Vids...GSD's,Dutchie,Malinois,Bulldog....



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Just sharing some recent training footage with the board...Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD "Fletcher"....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJplyOrcP_I

Dutch Shepherd "Fifi".....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ea_orwVJlc

GSD "Flo".....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZmhnNx76pI

Malinois "Dillon"....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IBguuzC4Js

AB "Charlie.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZxGWF_Yokw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRC1yblX4gU


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

checked out the bulldog pup, he is fun , I just have a question, ( I am new to protection ) when you lift the dogs front legs off the ground to get the tug out ,, this is called choking the dog off the bite? and esentially you are taking the air away to make them let go ? ( not sure if i have that right) 
if so , i am wondering what other methods people use to teach the out , especially on a puppy , 
I do Ob training , and flyball stuff, I teach the out as a seperate training , and havent had a whole lot of issues with dogs outing , but my dogs are not in the middle of a bite on a suit either , i know that puts them at a higher level


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Tammy...When I choke Charlie off the grip I'm not trying to "teach" the out...what I'm doing is keeping the game going as well as building desire and drive at this stage in his training......anyway...I usually like to use 2 toys sort of like how I was using the 2 water bottles in the 2nd vid with Charlie.....best of luck with your training.TS


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

so why wouldnt you ask him to out and take it out, how does this way keep the game going? and would the other way stop the game? Just asking, I am interested in learning, NOT judging in anyway


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

We just started training with a 5 month old AB Puppy...in my opinion it's just way to early in the game to start actual outting in the protection work for my puppy...as he gets older and we get more training sessions under our belt and he fully understands the game and his drive more pronounced we'll start to introduce the out as an actual command which will already be strong from teaching it off the field so to say.......right now we are just trying to build drive and possessiveness for the bite wedge and taking it from him so to speak helps with achieve those goals....there's many different ways to train that depending upon goals and temp of the dog...this is just another example.TS


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

At our club even when our dogs all out well we still use this method sometimes to give a little angst/fight grip etc. It can take the conflict away from the handler and onto the helper (where it should be). It builds drive for the fight.

Good work Troy.

Julie


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Tammy-

Happy to hear you are going to be doing some protection, which sport are you getting involved in?

With my pups I use food(my preferred method) or I will flank them off the bite for the out. Normally this is from 2-6 mos of age.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks JA....How's training going??? TS


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

no Tracey , not getting into protection , there is nobody around here who teaches it, if i was closer to someone who was good and taught it well , i would probbaly fool around in it a bit ,,, I meant new to learning about it , i guess
my guy will be Obedeince dog, and agilty , amybe some flyball and dog sledding or scootering, depends what he enjoys


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Troy Seaton said:


> Thanks JA....How's training going??? TS


Well enough. We have a trial in about 4-5 weeks so we will know then. I took the winter off and only started back on May 1st. Both dogs don't have any serious "issues" so hopefully all will go well.

Lasher is going for his SchH111. He is tracking pretty good, I am hoping to see a big improvement in his score this year.

I am on the fence for Havok and the SchH1. We might just do a TR1 and/or the OB1. I will decide if he is ready on the protection phase in 2/3more weeks. I am having some control issues (like we just started off leash protection work #-o). 

How about you? I know you are super busy working dogs and trials but are you trialing anyone this summer?

Julie


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Best of luck with the trial prep and trial......The goal was to get Hummer's Sch-1 at our club trial in 2 months but he's been back with the co-owner for the last 6-7 weeks and has had limited work this year because of reasons out of my control.....anyway...should be getting him back in the next 3 weeks of so and start the grind again so we'll be prepared for next Spring.......Best of Luck to you Julie. TS


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Troy, just curious here ... what are your reasons for not teaching the out early? Do you only do this for your bulldogs or for all pups?

I'm asking because I teach all my dogs to out starting at 12 weeks, sometimes earlier. I know a lot of people that have trouble with the out and I get asked frequently how I taught it with Cuda. I always like to learn how other people train it and the whens and whys.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Jennifer.....I don't want my puppy thinking about outting in Protection until we've really established their drive and gripping behavior...that will vary with age and temperment but in general not until they are really biting like MOFO's....Of course I will be teaching the out command along the way while playin 2 ball and such but it will remain off the Protection field until they are most likely biting super on trial arm.....all that being said I've never had issues teaching or maintaining an out in this manner and believe it helps maintain high drive & Intensity in the work....again everything varies with drive & temperment and Genetics but this is just what works for me......best of luck with training.TS


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

dang that dog of margret's is bad ass this is the same dog she had 2 years ago? If so he got my attention then, titled


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Mike....Yes..This is the same dog she had at the North-Central Regional training weekend...Fletcher has his BH and looks like will be going for his Sch-1 at our club trial in 2 months...How's training??? TS


----------



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

Troy,
I have watched your decoying over the past few years and the vids you have presented and can clearly see how well you have evolved as a decoy and your handlers and their dogs are doing very respectable work. I'm sure Bill has been a real asset to you. Keep up the great work helping others bringing their dogs to their genetic potential. This is the type of structured, thought out training that workingdog enthusiasts need in the states.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Troy Seaton said:


> Hey Mike....Yes..This is the same dog she had at the North-Central Regional training weekend...Fletcher has his BH and looks like will be going for his Sch-1 at our club trial in 2 months...How's training??? TS


Things are great got all the old bugs worked out and Jett is smoking, pulling off a bit of pressure on tracking and should have him dialed in - in a week or so for his III in 3 weeks tracking and bite work should be very nice scores obedience a couple of old mistakes are haunting me and I keep dwelling on and trying to fix. I'm going to have to say **** it for now and polish what I got and we'll do just fine.
Sure looks like things are going good for you. 
Oh how come she ain't got that dog titled how old is he, that sonabitch is nice I like him :mrgreen:


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Chip...Working with Bill Kulla the last 4 yrs has been excellent and it's given me the opportunity to work ALOT of good dogs and develop as a "Training Helper" under his watchful eye....It's a great feeling knowing that he trusts me to work his dogs along with Indian Creek Sch Club...It's been alot of fun  Yo Mike...Best of luck with your goals and training..will u be at the Regionals???.. look forward to seeing you behind a large grill in the near future...lol.........by the way...Margaret would have titled Fletcher by now but she took alot of time off training to go back to school..plus she was doing some wildlife rescue stuff that also took her time away from training. TS


----------

